# which version for Long Term Support



## kringson (Jul 7, 2014)

Hallo @All,

I know that the FreeBSD 8.4 Version is the LTS Version of FreeBSD but it is only Supported until end of June next Year.
I want to Build a mailserver system that should run the next three years and I will use FreeBSD for it    But I don't know which version I should take.

FreeBSD 10 => Support until 31 January 2015
FreeBSD 8.4 => Support until June 30, 2015

Can someone help me with the selection?
Thanks
Arne


----------



## kpa (Jul 7, 2014)

The upcoming version 10.1 will most likely have two years of support after release. I would use 10.0 for now and upgrade to 10.1 when it gets released. The FreeBSD 8 line will not have another release anymore so that's a dead end.


----------



## kringson (Jul 7, 2014)

Thats nice, many thanks
Arne


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2014)

It's fairly simple actually. All .0 releases expire as soon as .1 comes out. All odd numbered versions, like .1, .3, .5 etc. will have 2 year support. All even numbered versions, like .2, .4 etc. will have one year support. Notable exception to this rule is the last version of a major branch (like 8.4), those will have 2 year support.

If you want something that will last a while wait for the upcoming 9.3 release (should be released soon), it will be supported for the next two years.


----------

